# IIPTSA Membership Grade



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,


Does the grade of membership affect ones chances of getting P.R.

On their site they have :
Associate Member
Full Member 
Professional Member

I applied and was made an Associate Member and want to apply under Section 27(b) of the Act.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Does the grade of membership affect ones chances of getting P.R.
> ...



Hi,

Did you get any issues with applying as an associate member?


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

No problems at all. Submitted first week of April


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

TheDarkOne said:


> No problems at all. Submitted first week of April



Okay cool, my husband was also an associate member and i am a full member. we submitted on the 25th of may. collected visas today.

funny thing issue date on visa is 30 may - 4 days after submission, although it took 3 more weeks to send visas back to vfs.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

TheDarkOne said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Does the grade of membership affect ones chances of getting P.R.
> ...


As far as we know, it does not matter.


----------

